# Apparently, I am a ***gasp*** racist



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

I refused a transport at Walmart on Rural & Southern last night. Morbidly obese woman, three kids, no car seats.

"I'm sorry ma'am. I can't transport you because you have no car seats".

Out comes her cellphone cam. Accusatory diatribe begins with the race card as the opener. Typical assertions made. Expected accusations ensue. Profanity is used more than anything resembling proper English. I hope it ends up on YouTube so yet another example of a person validating a stereotype is on social media forever.

"You jussa mother%^&&^% Lyft driver!"

"Maybe so...but at least I'm driving a new minivan, not a broke down pair of flip flops. Buh bye".

I sent Lyft a message detailing the incident. I got their typical response. Blah blah blah.

What I want to know is how these nasty women actually get someone to inseminate them in the first place?


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Frisco85132 said:


> What I want to know is how these nasty women actually get someone to inseminate them in the first place?


Sperm bank?


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Frisco85132 said:


> I refused a transport at Walmart on Rural & Southern last night. Morbidly obese woman, three kids, no car seats.
> 
> "I'm sorry ma'am. I can't transport you because you have no car seats".
> 
> ...


Welcome to the cab business partner. At least despite you being racist, your tax dollars surely helped pay for her groceries. Oops was that racist of me to say.


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

It's not the first time...it's just the first time in a while. I usually cancel Walmart and grocery store trips as soon as I know that's the pickup unless I am right on top of it, and I mean literally within a minute. Walmart and grocery store equals EBT customers with an entitlement attitude 99% of the time.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Frisco85132 said:


> I refused a transport at Walmart on Rural & Southern last night. Morbidly obese woman, three kids, no car seats.
> 
> "I'm sorry ma'am. I can't transport you because you have no car seats".
> 
> ...


One would think that with the huge problem of racism, they'd want to demonstrate that the stereotypes are false, not reinforce them at every turn. I don't get it; makes no sense to me.


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

I have never voted democrat. My BA is in history. If people understood history, and real history, not the heuristic soundbyte history that is on social media...then they will realize that the ONLY reason why the CRA64 was passed by the democrats (after a job-centered/education-centered civil rights act had been filibustered against by JFK in 1956 when it was introduced by republicans) was so that the democrats would get the black vote. Johnson's direct quote was "If you give the N---- enough welfare, we'll have 'em voting democrat for the next 200 years" (The Dark Side Of Camelot, S. Hersh).

Bobby Kennedy, the patron saint of post JFK democratic "ideals" also regularly referred to African Americans as the n-word and was the one who came up with the policy of "counting shoes" wherein the black family was fractured because a woman receiving welfare was not allowed to have an adult male in the house and welfare workers would, literally, count shoes looking for adult male shoes.

Welfare is nothing more than "reparations" and it breeds generational abuse of the system. It has done nothing but create another system of enslavement and entitlement. 77% of African American children are born to single mothers. Let that sink in for a moment. The first child is usually born to a high school FRESHMAN. The birth cycle is now at 13.5 years. I have met GREAT grandmothers who are in their early 40's.

Before I retired from the PD, I had to go to a disturbance call at a Section 8 apartment complex in Maryvale. I heard a girl who was about 12 years old say "I needa have me a baby so I can get a check". Anyone want to take any bets on how long it was before she found a donor? Have four kids, collect about $4000 per month in benefits, not including free health care, transportation to/from doctor's appointments and pharmacies. My wife is an MD and her practice recently stopped accepting anything but private insurance. Guess what...revenue went UP, hassles went WAY down, and the general atmosphere in the office improved dramatically.

It's not even about race, it's about entitlement across a spectrum of attitude. I simply choose NOT to participate or subsidize it beyond the taxes I am forced to pay to support sloth and entitlement and unrestricted breeding. I no longer get paid 90k a year to give a shit.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Frisco85132 said:


> I have never voted democrat. My BA is in history. If people understood history, and real history, not the heuristic soundbyte history that is on social media...then they will realize that the ONLY reason why the CRA64 was passed by the democrats (after a job-centered/education-centered civil rights act had been filibustered against by JFK in 1956 when it was introduced by republicans) was so that the democrats would get the black vote. Johnson's direct quote was "If you give the N---- enough welfare, we'll have 'em voting democrat for the next 200 years" (The Dark Side Of Camelot, S. Hersh).
> 
> Bobby Kennedy, the patron saint of post JFK democratic "ideals" also regularly referred to African Americans as the n-word and was the one who came up with the policy of "counting shoes" wherein the black family was fractured because a woman receiving welfare was not allowed to have an adult male in the house and welfare workers would, literally, count shoes looking for adult male shoes.
> 
> ...


I love your message. Our current system puts us on a path to socialism which is very similar to communism. It exists in every ghetto already. Everyone lives the same and gets paid the same. The only exception are the (business owners) drug pushers. Even they move on to greener pastures. If this system doesnt fully collapse (it almost did) we will have a very tiny middle class and no upward momentum. Welcome to cimmunism america


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Frisco85132 said:


> I refused a transport at Walmart on Rural & Southern last night. Morbidly obese woman, three kids, no car seats.
> 
> "I'm sorry ma'am. I can't transport you because you have no car seats".
> 
> ...


Alcohol


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

If you ask any immigrant who came from a communist country, they will tell you that the US is on a headlong plunge into socialism. My friend Eva is from the former Czechoslovakia, and she remembers the worst of the oppression before Reagan finally put the last nails into the USSR and the satellite nations. She said "The only freedom people had, was the freedom to die" and what she meant by that was that the only choice they had was to go along, or die. The government determined what was best, the government determined where you would live, where you would work, etc and if you didn't toe the line...you were dead. 

How many steps away from that do you think an already dependent, largely uneducated, ignorant class of people would be?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Frisco85132 said:


> If you ask any immigrant who came from a communist country, they will tell you that the US is on a headlong plunge into socialism. My friend Eva is from the former Czechoslovakia, and she remembers the worst of the oppression before Reagan finally put the last nails into the USSR and the satellite nations. She said "The only freedom people had, was the freedom to die" and what she meant by that was that the only choice they had was to go along, or die. The government determined what was best, the government determined where you would live, where you would work, etc and if you didn't toe the line...you were dead.
> 
> How many steps away from that do you think an already dependent, largely uneducated, ignorant class of people would be?


Agenda 21 is Global Socialism for the masses.
" Sustainable Development".

This is why the middle class is being eliminated.


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

The middle class is shrinking for sure. When I was a kid...Dad could go to work. Mom could stay home. They could own a house, a new car every few years, and still save for retirement.

Now, mom and dad both work, they are in debt up to their eyeballs (their own fault...this is the bad choice of the middle class) and are enslaved to "minimum monthly payments". If one of them loses their job...they lose everything.

I am a retired cop. I made a good living. I have a pretty good pension. My wife is an MD. We don't have any debt (I went to UofA in the 80s on a basebal scholarship), we worked our asses off to pay off her student loans. We save. This is the new "professional middle class" where we are perceived to be "rich" because we worked hard in careers that paid decently (hers especially pays very well)...but it is all earned. No one gave either of us anything.

I started Uber/Lyft last year to help my daughter's girl scout troop earn money for a trip to DC. I donate my Uber/Lyft earnings to the troop. Three of the six girls couldn't go on the trip because their families are in tight financial times. My daughter came to me and asked "Can you and mom pay for it?".

I told her "Yeah, we _can_, but we're not going to"

She has a stroke, heart attack, zika virus and west nile because she was 12 and I told her no. But I also told her that I was on board with what she wanted to do, she was thinking of others, but she had to _ask me a different question_.

She came back a few minutes later and asked "Okay Daddy, what can _we_ do so everyone can go?"

That was what I wanted to hear. We. Team. Us. The group.

I made them a deal that as long as ALL of them continued to get good grades, keep up their volunteer hours at the animal shelter, sell all the cookies they can and do all of the other fund raisers they could...that I would do something outside of work (I hadn't retired yet) and I would donate all that money to the troop so everyone could go.

In short, they had to earn it too.

My sons are 30 and 28. Their mom died when they were little. I was a single dad for a long time and they remember the days when I was sitting at the kitchen table with a checkbook and a pile of bills trying to figure out who was going to get put off til the next payday so they wouldn't be eating ramen and hotdogs all week. I got them both through college. They are both cops here in the valley now.

I have been married to my current wife for 15 years. She is my daughter's mom. She is the MD, so my daughter has never lived through those times. But I will be damned if she will be a spoiled, entitled little brat. This is the ONLY way we will rebuild a middle class. Educate our kids, eliminate the "free ride" and the "career welfare" system.

Buuuuut...then you get the _welfare apologists_ who claim "Everyone needs help sometimes". Of course, the welfare apologists are the ones who have been collecting welfare for X Number of years, not ever taking advantage of the Vocational Rehab offered by DES, or any of the other educational opportunities that will train them for a head-of-household level income profession because it is easier to sit on their ever-expanding asses, catching pee pee from whatever future baby daddy drops a load into them, and buying name brand garbage on their EBT cards while working families clip coupons and budget every dime.

Yeah, maybe so...but who needs four and even FIVE generations of "help" where not one of the brood mares has ever held a job or paid a cent in taxes? Think about that for a moment. Four and now five generations of professional welfare recipients on the dole who have never worked a single day...and yet live better than some working families who struggle.

Some of the "La Causa" and "La Raza" organizations in Arizona show the undocumented how to navigate the state benefit system in order to maximize welfare dollars to which they are NOT entitled to. Do you think this is altruism? No, it's all a part of these organizations wanted to get illegals the ability to vote and create a voting bloc much like the one that Johnson/Kennedy created in the 60s. "Give 'em enough welfare and we'll have them voting..."

Look at the Latex Liberals (the ones who's dad should have shot them into a latex condom) from affluent families with their man buns, and entitled attitudes...who melt at the thought of having to take personal responsibility for ANYTHING, and they protest so-called "racism" and "inequality" and their snowflake hearts bleed for the so-called "victims of their circumstances"....while sipping their $8 lattes, whining on their high dollar, high end "devices" and express their "rage" to the hard working Uber/Lyft driver who is taking them out for a $1500 night in Old Town who still think that Obama was a great president. Personally...I'd rather shoot my wad into a sock than raise a little shithead like that.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Stop turning America into a giant battered woman's shelter.

Thank you Frisco, for being a good man and a good father.


----------



## Kable (Oct 19, 2017)

Your biggest mistake was going to walmart in the first place, did u expect a sexy slim model to come out (of walmart) do u see the people that shops there


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

www.peopleofwalmart.com


----------



## Kable (Oct 19, 2017)

Lol yea that's them


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> One would think that with the huge problem of racism, they'd want to demonstrate that the stereotypes are false, not reinforce them at every turn. I don't get it; makes no sense to me.


They? You mean you, right? You ran into a jackass. That's all. You are the one with the problem not them. Jackasses are everywhere. And a good jackass knows that they don't owe anybody anything. And they are right. I'll give you this. You did a wonderful job of being both condescending, self important and offensive. I'm impressed


----------



## UberIsverycaring (Dec 5, 2017)

Stay tuned for the upcoming "Rehash" Thursday.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Tl/dr one more reason for a dashcam. The end.


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

Kable said:


> Your biggest mistake was going to walmart in the first place, did u expect a sexy slim model to come out (of walmart) do u see the people that shops there


Like I said...unless I am right on top of it, I don't go to Walmart or grocery stores for pickups. If a chick comes out of Walmart and she is "slim"...I assume she's a tweaker...lol


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> They? You mean you, right? You ran into a jackass. That's all. You are the one with the problem not them. Jackasses are everywhere. And a good jackass knows that they don't owe anybody anything. And they are right. I'll give you this. You did a wonderful job of being both condescending, self important and offensive. I'm impressed


Huh? Watchoo talkinbout, Willis?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Frisco85132 said:


> "reparations"


My father's side of the family is from Massachusetts. His father's people did not get here until the 1870s, but his mother's people were Third Wave from England in Colonial Times. Few of the third wave people held slaves. Massachusetts banned slavery effectively in 1781; absolutely in the Spring of 1783. The War of Independence formally concluded in September, 1783 (although British Rule in Massachusetts effectively ended St. Patrick's Day, 1776--called "Evacuation Day" in Massachusetts). Between that time and the Civil War, his mother's people risked life, property and freedom to fight slavery through their Abolitionist activities, which included running "stations" on the Underground Railroad. As my father puts it "If they want reparations from him, he wants to collect 'fares'. "



tohunt4me said:


> This is why the middle class is being eliminated.


If you impoverish the Middle Class, it becomes dependent on the Leadership of the Left, thus it becomes a Constituency for Life which aids the Left in acquiring and maintaining power, which it seeks to do solely for Power's sake ( a paraphrase of Erich Blair). Ingsoc _*ain't*_ the remote possibility that some would have you believe that it is; never mind the Left's "gaslighting" of it.



Sacto Burbs said:


> They? You mean you, right? You did a wonderful job of being both condescending, self important and offensive. I'm impressed


..................Presses "HUH?" button.....................................



Frisco85132 said:


> I don't go to Walmart or grocery stores for pickups.


I never have had too much trouble from customers from Wally World or any grocery store. We used to hate them, in the suburbs when I drove a cab, there. In the suburbs, we hated all short trips. For some reason, they just did not pay, In contrast, in the City, they pay. I am finding that they pay on the TNC networks, as well. I make my best money on TNC running short and mediocre trips.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Huh?


Oh, never mind, you already gave the poster a "HUH?" Well, *you ain't d'only one, bruddah.*



Frisco85132 said:


> Apparently one of those folks who look for offense everywhere. They probably find "microaggressions" on cereal boxes.


You mean that you NEVER have heard of the League of the Perpetually Offended? I am no fan of the _*Washington Times*_, but I must admit that I like that appellation.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Frisco85132 said:


> I refused a transport at Walmart on Rural & Southern last night. Morbidly obese woman, three kids, no car seats.
> 
> "I'm sorry ma'am. I can't transport you because you have no car seats".
> 
> ...


You're lucky they didn't deactivate you.

Lyft = PC on steroids


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Huh? Watchoo talkinbout, Willis?


Them vs Us. Let's go step by step

Group X is not entitled to have the same range of personalities as MY group.

True or false?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I can't wait until UberPotomac chimes in here...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Them vs Us. Let's go step by step
> 
> Group X is not entitled to have the same range of personalities as MY group.
> 
> True or false?


Oh, man. No...just no, lol.


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Frisco85132 said:


> The middle class is shrinking for sure. When I was a kid...Dad could go to work. Mom could stay home. They could own a house, a new car every few years, and still save for retirement.
> 
> Now, mom and dad both work, they are in debt up to their eyeballs (their own fault...this is the bad choice of the middle class) and are enslaved to "minimum monthly payments". If one of them loses their job...they lose everything.
> 
> ...


You should write fiction novels. You are very good at it.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Funny how you self identified as Republican in one of your posts to this thread. As if it wasn’t obvious by your thread title.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

New2This . I am here, just get here.Try to figure out where to start, or if it I should.
I read this guys post and the first thing came to my mind is ROY MORE in a horse.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Lyft passengers who look down on Lyft drivers are not grounded in reality or common sense.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Oh, man. No...just no, lol.


"Group X is not entitled to have the same range of personalities as MY group. True or false"

I'll take that as a "true".

Here endeth the lesson.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> "Group X is not entitled to have the same range of personalities as MY group. True or false"
> 
> I'll take that as a "true".
> 
> Here endeth the lesson.


Thank heaven for small mercies.

Take it however you wish; I'm not going to bite. Thanks, though!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Thank heaven for small mercies.
> 
> Take it however you wish; I'm not going to bite. Thanks, though!


I wonder if you and I are in the same Group, and what our Group stereotype is.

I wonder if we make any effort to change our behaviour in order that people in Group Z - who despise us without actually meeting us, (Group Z having created the stereotype) ... well, If you and I are in the same group you'll be clever enough to continue that thought


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The last time i was accused of being racist...

My side- I refused her for not having the appropriate carseat, fare number 9/11 so far that night in the hood.

Her side- I refused her for being black


If i'm spending hours in the hood, taking every single crappy fare there is...

That screams racist...


----------



## UberIsverycaring (Dec 5, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I really like your reply. I guessed Libertarian.
> 
> So how does the argument go. Can I sum it up this way ...
> 
> ...


All of this happening on "Rehash" Thursday!


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Basically, you made a post about someone calling you racist and you then proceed to be racist in your walls of text on first page lmao, but I'm wrong when I call all of you out.

Nobody walks around all day trying to "disprove" stereotypes, nor is it anyone's job to do so. If you cannot judge a person as an individual that is YOUR problem. You are both in the wrong. 

Reported


----------

